

Evaluating Graph Databases for Efficient Persistence of Large Models [pdf] - brudgers
http://www.jot.fm/issues/issue_2014_07/article3.pdf

======
rspeer
I was a bit surprised to find graph databases described as "efficient", and
wondered if I'd missed some new development.

No, it's just that "efficient" is relative. The charts at the end indicate
pauses of thousands of seconds before any data gets through. This matches my
experience.

